# Force required to unlatch panic hardware?



## Yikes (Sep 16, 2016)

Older versions of the CBC use to refer to opening force as applying to the doors, not the hardware.  More recent versions of both ADA and CBC 11B-404.2.7 for "door hardware" refer to 309.4 which limits maximum force on operable parts:  "*The force required to activate operable parts shall be 5 lbs. maximum*."

2013 CBC 1008.1.9.1 is amended to additionally refer us over to Calif. Referenced Standards Code 12-10-2  for "operating devices on doors required to be accessible by... Chapter 11B...".  I don't see 12-10-2 as addressing panic hardware, however, California Referenced Standards Code 12-10-3 does:

Sec. 12-10-302. 
(a) Releasing pressure. Exit panic hardware mechanisms shall be designed to release the door latch or latches when *pressure not to exceed 15 pounds* is applied at any point along the cross-bar perpendicular to the door in the direction of exit travel. 

*Which governs?  The 5 lbs. or the 15 lbs.?*  Industry standard for most panic hardware is 15 lbs. for the mechanism.  Does anybody know of one that works at 5 lbs. maximum?


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2016)

From the maestro 


Some codes and standards require panic hardware to operate with a maximum of 15 pounds of force, while other codes and standards limit the operable force for hardware to 5 pounds. A special UL listing indicates panic hardware that is certified to operate with 5 pounds of force or less.

http://idighardware.com/2015/09/con...tanding-code-requirements-for-panic-hardware/


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you, good to know.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 20, 2016)

OK, so far I think I found one manufacturer, and only one, that meets the 5 lb. force requirement on panic hardware.  I hate it when there's no competition for these devices.


----------



## cda (Sep 20, 2016)

Yikes said:


> OK, so far I think I found one manufacturer, and only one, that meets the 5 lb. force requirement on panic hardware.  I hate it when there's no competition for these devices.



Send the maestro an email, sure knows others


http://idighardware.com/about-2/


----------

